# Forum for Lake Chapala area



## Oregon2Mexico (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi There!
I just registered and wanted to say hello to everyone on the Mexico forum.
We are planning a move from Oregon to the Lake Chapala area and wanted to know if there is a forum specifically for that area.
Thank you!
~Mary and Paul
Oregon2Mexico


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Oregon2Mexico said:


> Hi There!
> I just registered and wanted to say hello to everyone on the Mexico forum.
> We are planning a move from Oregon to the Lake Chapala area and wanted to know if there is a forum specifically for that area.
> Thank you!
> ...


There are two or three such forums. The most popular of which also includes Guadalajara, but the focus is on the Lakeside communities. We're not allowed to provide links to those forums here, on this one. Forum rules.  But, I just used Google Search with the query "Lake Chapala web forums" and two or three of those forums appear at the top of the list; I suggest you do the same, fo find what you're looking for.

Don't be a stranger here, though. :yo:


----------



## Oregon2Mexico (Jul 29, 2014)

*Thank you for those suggestions!*



Longford said:


> There are two or three such forums. The most popular of which also includes Guadalajara, but the focus is on the Lakeside communities. We're not allowed to provide links to those forums here, on this one. Forum rules.  But, I just used Google Search with the query "Lake Chapala web forums" and two or three of those forums appear at the top of the list; I suggest you do the same, fo find what you're looking for.
> 
> Don't be a stranger here, though. :yo:



Great suggestions! 
Many thanks!
See you online here!
;-)))
Mary


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Oregon2Mexico said:


> [Ad removed]


I'm not sure an advertisement looking to rent is permitted on this particular forum. But, even if it is ... I think you've missed the point of why it's probably better to post your inquiry to the forums which are Chapala/Lakeside-specific. Did you locate those web forums you asked about yesterday? And I have a question for you: have you reviewed the immigration requirements governing residency in Mexico to make certain you will be able to comply? Thanks.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Oregon2Mexico said:


> [Ad removed]


Mary & Paul:

First of all, welcome to Lake Chapala. It´s a nice place with splendid weather so you should enjoy your stay here. We live here mainly in the summer and in Highland Chiapas in the winter and spring months but we don´t and absolutely would not live in a gated community in the "Lakeside" área but in what is known locally as the "Ajijic Village" near a secluded lake beach where we can run our mutts freely as far as th eye can see. We spend our winters in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas because, for us, anyway, it is necessary to get away from what I like to call "Peoria Upon Sump" periodically but that´s just a matter of personal preference. Here is what I suggest:

* Even though there are Chapala fórums easily found with a simple computer search, they are not, in my opinión, places to seriously search for rental properties. You need to physically come here, engage a short term rental by the week (and there are many), store your cats in a local, reputable kennel or leave them back home and beat the pavement seeking out a suitable place to live. That´s what we did way back in 2001, the only difference being that we were buying rather than renting. I think renting makes things more problematic as you must make sure you avoid mentally unstable landlords and a face-to-face negotiation of a rental contract can give you a sense of a landlord´s true temperment better than an agreement arrived at from a distance. 
* You plan to arrive here during the beginning of the high season when demand for rentals can be high and, while you say "long-term rental", six months to a year is not considered "long term" around Lake Chapala with its seasonal "snowbird" influx. That´s short-term.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

There are several reputable rental agencies in the area.
There are a number of pitfalls in negotiations in Mexico, and using one of them might save some aggravation.
Welcome and good luck.


----------



## Oregon2Mexico (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi! Yes, I've found and posted our needs on a few forums for the Lake Chapala area, as we know it will be challenging to find a rental home that will let us bring our cats. We may need to also need to consider buying right away, to avoid landlord issues. Thanks so much for your guidance! I will see if I can remove our ad for help finding a rental on this forum. I will have to look over the terms again to see what is appropriate what is not.
Thanks so much!!!
~Mary


----------



## Oregon2Mexico (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi there! Thanks for your kind welcome! I am such a newbie at posting on forums, but hoped it would get me off to a start with helpful folks offering suggestions. I will try to remove my ad about seeking a rental, if possible, and we are coming in a few weeks for our first look around. Can't wait to enjoy the ambience and get a feel for where we'd like to live! We very well may have to look to buy, because of our pets. Thank you again!
~Mary


----------



## Oregon2Mexico (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi There! Great advice! We are coming to see the area in a few weeks and will start seeking help from a realtor. I have one who has been emailing and he seems wonderful. So wish us luck!
~Mary


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mary, when you want to respond directly to a particular post, click on "Reply With Quote" before typing your response. Otherwise, it's not clear who you are directing your comments to.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Oregon2Mexico said:


> we know it will be challenging to find a rental home that will let us bring our cats. We may need to also need to consider buying right away,
> ~Mary


Hi, Mary. I have to disagree with the Dawg on some of his suggestions. I lived in Chapala (not Ajijic) from 1999 until 2013, and when I first came, the rentals were slim picking from mid October to April. But, for the last 5 years, there have been lots of rentals available, from about $300 USD to $600 USD, some including more than others, and most furnished.

Many here and even on the Boards in Chapala will strongly suggest you spend at least 6 months and usually a year to help decide if that area is really for you, as it can be VERY difficult often to sell your house, unless you are willing to take a big loss. You, at least most people, will find that over time you will find lots of things you like about the Chapala area, but also lots of things you dislike. Then, you need to balance the two, and decide.

I have never known of difficulty in finding a place for cats; dogs ( no offense hD) on the other hand, well lets just say that we are not as clean as cats. 
We have/had 2 cats for over 6 years. No problems. Never bothered to ask our landlords, and they only asked about dogs. 

But, visit, look around, and remember to bargain. I have seen too many come, or ask on the Boards in Lakeside, that "I am looking for a 2/2 and can pay $1000 per month". Lots of response from those who would take $500/mo., but now , suddenly, theirs is available for $975/mo.  Often, one can get a rental by the month, as there are lots of competition. Good luck. P.S. The American Legion in Chapala maintains a bulletin board that has lots of good information, and ask people on the street, they are willing to help. BUt, make your own decisions. Good luck.


----------



## Oregon2Mexico (Jul 29, 2014)

Hound Dog said:


> Mary & Paul:
> 
> First of all, welcome to Lake Chapala. It´s a nice place with splendid weather so you should enjoy your stay here. We live here mainly in the summer and in Highland Chiapas in the winter and spring months but we don´t and absolutely would not live in a gated community in the "Lakeside" área but in what is known locally as the "Ajijic Village" near a secluded lake beach where we can run our mutts freely as far as th eye can see. We spend our winters in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas because, for us, anyway, it is necessary to get away from what I like to call "Peoria Upon Sump" periodically but that´s just a matter of personal preference. Here is what I suggest:
> 
> ...


Excellent advice everyone! Thank you! Will continue our search for rental home in person in a few weeks!
Many thanks!!!


----------



## Oregon2Mexico (Jul 29, 2014)

coondawg said:


> Hi, Mary. I have to disagree with the Dawg on some of his suggestions. I lived in Chapala (not Ajijic) from 1999 until 2013, and when I first came, the rentals were slim picking from mid October to April. But, for the last 5 years, there have been lots of rentals available, from about $300 USD to $600 USD, some including more than others, and most furnished.
> 
> Many here and even on the Boards in Chapala will strongly suggest you spend at least 6 months and usually a year to help decide if that area is really for you, as it can be VERY difficult often to sell your house, unless you are willing to take a big loss. You, at least most people, will find that over time you will find lots of things you like about the Chapala area, but also lots of things you dislike. Then, you need to balance the two, and decide.
> 
> ...


Your advice is excellent and well taken! I am thankful for your perspective and will come down in two weeks to start hunting for our long term rental! Much appreciated!!!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Hate to say it since I like cats, but the worst problem I had as a landlord was a tenant who had a cat which, for whatever reason (sickness or orneriness?) peed all over the floors and rugs. Scratched the furniture, too. Really hard to get the smell out. So, even though cats generally are cleaner, You'd have better luck getting a desirable rental if you offer a pet deposit.

Right now, the housing sales market is so depressed that you could probably find a good deal on buying (after you've had a chance to rent and get familiar with the different locations).
The demographics are the most likely reason. The WWII retirees have mostly passed on to that retirement village in the sky; not many baby boomers are here yet for various reasons, and the Depression kids are a very small group.
Good luck and welcome.


----------

